
What’s New in iOS 14 - asdfasdfa2234
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/whats-new-in-ios-14-c2ed9a7f67f?source=linkShare-ed6f13edc5f6-1593186947&_branch_match_id=805091344605560341
======
aasthembolt
Caught up with features Android has had for years lol...

~~~
coldtea
Android? The me-too copy of iOS that appeared a year later and took like 4-5
years to reach any parity? lol

